# DVD +R or -R?



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I went to buy a DVD Recorder for my TV like a VCR and you could get one model that recorded DVD +R/RW and DVD -R/RW, what is the difference? The blank DVDs cost the same no matter which kind, so I was wondering if it really matters either way which kind to buy.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

It depends on your DVD player(s). Although most can handle both, some can't handle one or the other.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

For home video recording, +R/RW has a more user-friendly feature set. Easy-to-make menu screens with thumbnail images, a quicker finalize/make compatible disc finishing process and simpler insert/erase/hide features which can be used during and after recording all helped sell me on the format.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Avatar hypnotic....:eek2:can't take eyes off....


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

At least in the computer, they're identical. DVD-R is the official standard and has better compatibility, I'd strongly suggest it. DVD+R is supposed to have same advantages in standalone recorders, but I'm not familiar with what they are unfortunately.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

MarkA said:


> At least in the computer, they're identical. DVD-R is the official standard and has better compatibility, I'd strongly suggest it. DVD+R is supposed to have same advantages in standalone recorders, but I'm not familiar with what they are unfortunately.


Most players, either stand alone or computer, will read both anymore. Get a recorder that does both and be happy. 

Shamelessly stolen from http://www.videohelp.com/dvd.htm:
DVD-R and DVD-RW
DVD-R/W was the first DVD recording format released that was compatible with standalone DVD Players.
DVD-R is a non-rewriteable format and it is compatible with about 93% of all DVD Players and most DVD-ROMs.
DVD-RW is a rewriteable format and it is compatible with about 79% of all DVD Players and most DVD-ROMs.
DVD-R/W supports single side 4.37 computer GB* DVDs(called DVD-5) and double sided 8.75 computer GB* DVDs(called DVD-10).
These formats are supported by DVDForum.

DVD+R and DVD+RW
DVD+R/W has some "better" features than DVD-R/W such as lossless linking and both CAV and CLV writing.
DVD+R is a non-rewritable format and it is compatible with about 88% of all DVD Players and most DVD-ROMs.
DVD+RW is a rewritable format and is compatible with about 79% of all DVD Players and most DVD-ROMs.
DVD+R/W supports single side 4.37 computer GB* DVDs(called DVD-5) and double side 8.75 computer GB* DVDs(called DVD-10).
These formats are supported by the DVD+RW Alliance.

DVD+R DL
DVD+R DL or called DVD+R9 is a Dual Layer writeable DVD+R. The dual layered discs can hold 7.95 computer GB* (called DVD-9) and dual layered double sides 15.9* computer GB (called dvd-18).

DVD-RAM
DVD-RAM has the best recording features but it is not compatible with most DVD-ROM drives and DVD-Video players. Think more of it as a removable hard disk. DVD-RAM is usually used in some DVD Recorders.
This format is supported by DVDForum.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Here's what I would buy now (I assume your putting this in a computer since this is the computer talk forum)

http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INT...emplateName=item/sy_item_b&ProductSKU=DRU700A

Supports both +R and -R, plus +R dual layer support.


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

MarkA said:


> At least in the computer, they're identical. DVD-R is the official standard and has better compatibility, I'd strongly suggest it. DVD+R is supposed to have same advantages in standalone recorders, but I'm not familiar with what they are unfortunately.


The statement that DVD-R has better compatibility is actually wrong. Both systems have similar compatibility. However, due to the bitsetting function available with DVD+R, most studies have shown DVD+R to have slightly better compatibility. In any event, purchase a recorder that produces DVDs that are compatible with your players.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"DVD+R is a non-rewritable format and it is compatible with about 88% of all DVD Players and most DVD-ROMs.
"_

I've seen figures like thos published by those with inside interest in promoting the +R format but the fact is that figure only applies to DVD players sold in stores today. It does not apply to all DVD players in use today. Since I'm not selling my DVD's to stores for demo on the latest machines on the market but to real consumers with players purchased over the past 5 -6 years, I need real world compatibility and the one way to insure that is to sell DVD-R. I good way to insure I will have lots of complaints would be to sell DVD+R format. I do both formats here but only do the DVD+R for those few people who made the mistake of buying a Phillips DVD player that plays +r fine and skips and hesitates on DVD-R. For them, we can prepare a special DVD+R. In another case, we tried the DVD+R for a project and all 50 of them were returned. That was last year so this year maybe the results would be different. While the DVD+R's we did would play fine here on a machinme designed to play DVD+R and DVD-R the consumers are not using those cross compatible players. We had to swap the +R for -R. Because of that bad experience, yes, I am a bit biased toward DVD-R. It just works with few if any complaints.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

invaliduser88 said:


> Here's what I would buy now (I assume your putting this in a computer since this is the computer talk forum)
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INT...emplateName=item/sy_item_b&ProductSKU=DRU700A
> 
> Supports both +R and -R, plus +R dual layer support.


I would actually recommend this one instead. It's 1/2 the price and has the same supported features/speeds. I have this in a server at work and have been happy with it. Newegg also rates it very high for what that's worth.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Lets not forget the blue laser recorders coming out. I have read at a couple sites that the dvd's coming out after they do will not be readable by the older style we have now.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Redster said:


> Lets not forget the blue laser recorders coming out. I have read at a couple sites that the dvd's coming out after they do will not be readable by the older style we have now.


Since BLURay is a higher density disk, you are correct. One of the existing BLURay recorders chime in at around $3000 for a basic recorder up to $4000 for one including a DBS tuner. It will be a while before the price point for the recorders gets down to the sub-$100 level where DVD burners are. Media alone costs $5 per disc when purchased in bulk.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

cdru said:


> I would actually recommend this one instead. It's 1/2 the price and has the same supported features/speeds. I have this in a server at work and have been happy with it. Newegg also rates it very high for what that's worth.


 That's a very nice price!


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

invaliduser88 said:


> That's a very nice price!


And I just noticed a few minutes ago over at BBR that this one is a few bucks cheaper with a beige faceplate.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Everything that I read says the Plus media has slightly better compatibility, but I have never head of an instance with one format not being compatible with older DVD players. My DVD player will turn three years old in a few months and it plays both + and - just fine. A relative of mine recently got married down in the Islands, and their wedding video was on a DVD-R, everyone that played it had no issues. I made them about 20 copies on a DVD+R, to hand out to friends and family, also no issues. The stepfather of the bride has a five year old Sony DVD player and the original copy and the burned copies I made work fine in there too. On a somewhat related note, I went to Best Buy today and finally found 8X DVD+R media. $15 for 20 discs from Memorex, they also had Verbatim dual layer discs.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

i buy mine at www.shop4tech.com


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> $15 for 20 discs from Memorex, they also had Verbatim dual layer discs.


$.75 is a decent price. Fatwallet has a continuously updating thread with current "best" deals on DVD and CD media from national chains here


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I just received this in e-mail spam today and remembered friends here looking for great prices- Here is the content and the links for ya---

______________________________________________________
PRICE DROP ON DVD R MEDIA NOW AT CDROM2GO.COM

CDROM2GO.COM - DUPLICATION EXPERTS
Hurry! Prices good until Thursday, August 19, 2004.

DVD-R SPECIALS!

ACME DVD-R 4X, 4.7 GB (M30070) As low as $0.35 ea. FREE GROUND SHIPPING. (Continental U.S. only) Save Big on low cost high-speed media! http://cdrom2go.com/optical_media/dvdr.asp

USDM DVD-R 4X, 4.7GB (M40076) As low as $0.45 ea. $52 for 100 pack. FREE GROUND SHIPPING. (Continental U.S. only). Now get Grade-A 4X media at our lowest cost ever! http://cdrom2go.com/optical_media/dvdr.asp

USDM DVD-R 4X. 4.7GB White inkjet printable (M40091). As low as $0.49 ea. $55 for 100 Pack. FREE GROUND SHIPPING. (Continental U.S. only). Price drop on printable DVD-R media! http://www.cdrom2go.com/optical_media/M40091-dvdr.asp

USDM DVD-R 4X, 4.7GB Premium (M20016). As low as $0.49 ea. $55 for 100 pack. FREE GROUND SHIPPING. (Continental U.S. only). Premium Grade DVD-R media at a very low price! http://www.cdrom2go.com/optical_media/M20016-dvdr.asp

USDM DVD-R 4X, 4.7GB Premium White or Silver Printable (M20012, M20010). As low as $0.55 ea. $59 for 100 pack. FREE GROUND SHIPPING. (Continental U.S. only). New lower prices on high quality printable DVD-R media! http://cdrom2go.com/optical_media/dvdr.asp

NEW! USDM DVD-R 8X, 4.7GB Pro Use (M20008). As low as $0.69 ea. Now burn faster with highly compatible 8X DVD-R media! http://www.cdrom2go.com/optical_media/M20008-dvdr.asp

NEW! USDM DVD-R 8X, 4.7GB Pro Use White Inkjet Printable (M20009) As low as .$0.72 ea. Pro quality high speed media at a great price! http://www.cdrom2go.com/optical_media/dvdr.asp

USDM DVD-R 4X, 4.7 GB Pro Use (M20001). As low as $0.59 ea. FREE GROUND SHIPPING. (Continental U.S. only). New low prices on pro grade DVD-R media! http://www.cdrom2go.com/optical_media/M20001-dvdr.asp

DVD+R Specials!

USDM DVD+R 4X, 4.7 GB Pro Use (M20002). As low as $0.65 ea. FREE GROUND SHIPPING. (Continental U.S. only). Save over 20% on Pro Grade 4X DVD+R media! http://www.cdrom2go.com/optical_media/dvdr.asp 
USDM DVD+R 8X, 4.7GB Pro Use (M20006). As low as $0.67 ea. FREE GROUND SHIPPING. (Continental U.S. only). Save Big on new high speed DVD+R media! http://www.cdrom2go.com/optical_media/dvdr.asp

ACME DVD+R 8X, 4.7GB General Purpose (M40094). As low as $0.55 ea. FREE GROUND SHIPPING. (Continental U.S. only). Save on low cost high-speed DVD+R media! http://www.cdrom2go.com/optical_media/dvdr.asp

USDM DVD+R 4X, 4.7GB Pro Use (M20004). As low as $0.65 ea. FREE GROUND SHIPPING. (Continental U.S. only). Now get high quality printable DVD+R media at a very low cost! http://www.cdrom2go.com/optical_media/dvdr.asp

NEW DVD+R DL

NEW! Verbatim Dual Layered DVD+R DL, 2.4X 8.5GB (M60005). as low as $13.95 ea. Now get twice the data storage capacity of any DVDR or DVDROM on one side of a disc! http://www.cdrom2go.com/optical_media/dvdr.asp

NEW! Verbatim DVD+R DL Solution Kit, 1 DVD+R Dual Layer 2. 4X 8.5 GB, 8 DVD+R 8X, 1 DVD+RW 4X. (M60008). Only $24.99. Save on new DVD Media packs by Verabtim. http://www.cdrom2go.com/optical_media/M60008-dvdr.asp

Look for our comprehensive Fall Catalog coming in September. Register now to receive one by mail. Downloadable PDF now available! http://www.cdrom2go.com/promotions/catalog.asp

To view our complete line of products and services visit http://www.cdrom2go.com or call 1-877-992-3766 to get a free copy of our upcoming catalog.

Thanks for your business. You will be sent special offers and coupons for as long as you stay subscribed to our email savings program.

Sincerely,

Trevor Mance
Sales & Marketing Manager

_____________________________________________________________

Hope this helps you all save some $$.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Everything that I read says the Plus media has slightly better compatibility, but I have never head of an instance with one format not being compatible with older DVD players. My DVD player will turn three years old in a few months and it plays both + and - just fine. A relative of mine recently got married down in the Islands, and their wedding video was on a DVD-R, everyone that played it had no issues. I made them about 20 copies on a DVD+R, to hand out to friends and family, also no issues. The stepfather of the bride has a five year old Sony DVD player and the original copy and the burned copies I made work fine in there too. On a somewhat related note, I went to Best Buy today and finally found 8X DVD+R media. $15 for 20 discs from Memorex, they also had Verbatim dual layer discs.


There are some players that would not, and some brands that still won't, read certain formats. My Pioneer model 353 DVD player will not load +R/+RW media at all. Why? Because Pioneer is a member of the -R/-RW media group and the + media is a competitor to them. I have heard that the newest Pioneer players do read the + media now, so perhaps they've relented.

My TDK Firewire DVD burner can burn both -R/-RW and +R/+RW media so for DVDs to play on my big screen, I use the - media. I had bought some + media and discovered I couldn't use it for DVDs so now I use it for computer backups and data storage.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

HGL- The same was true of the early Phillips DVD players. Claimed to be -R compatible but the truth was it would play the -R with all sorts of video glitches and hesitation. That same DVD-R disk would play flawlessly in a non- phillips machine designed to play -R format. I still run into this manufacturer incompatibility issue. I suspect that Phillips intentionally made their early players have trouble with -R to promote the +R being better quality. If all you had was the Phillips, what would you think? You should see the amazement from customers when I show them that their player is at fault and not the DVD-R.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

One more quick question before I decide to buy---If I record with a DVD +R/RW recorder from TV, then can I make copies of the DVD on my computer if it is a +R/RW??

If I can't, I might as well get the -R/RW, I just want to make copies for people if I need to.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes you can. Any buring package like Nero and Easty Media Creator will let you do this.


----------

